# Wind readings?



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Hey Dave,

Q - Did you hear about the day the wind stopped blowing at Eldora?



A - Everyone fell down  




Thouth we know that some areas tend to be windier than others, you've raised a good question - I'll be interested in what you find out.

I suspect its likely that some areas are just typically windier than others (Breck, Eldora, A-Basin) and that you'll have to find the ones that are just less wind-prone.

Hope all's well with you & the family,

--Andy


----------



## merry prankster (Mar 22, 2004)

You might try here: 
Surface obersvations

Or, the NWS forecast wind speeds in their gridded products accessible by clicking on the location of interest on their "Detailed Point Forecast Map"

Or, the graphical forecast from the Boulder WFO and select maximum windspeed


----------

